# Passed drivers test: Renewed G2 for 5 years



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

By the grace of God, I passed. I studied my book all yesterday. I drove with my mom today practicing my shoulder checks. The instructor passed me. Woo! Hoo! I needed my license so bad so that my mom did not have to drive me to University this Fall. It is a happy day!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Congratulations, SAGirl! :boogie :boogie :boogie
Happy driving!


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Congrats SAgirl! I remember taking my G2 test, I was so nervous but It turned out to be a lot easier than I anticipated. The G test was a bit harder. Anyway, have fun driving!


----------



## mindfulgirl (May 7, 2007)

That's awesome!!! Definitely one of the most challenging and nerve-wracking things to do. Good job!!! :boogie


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

way to go!


----------



## AJFA88 (Jun 16, 2007)

congrats! im studying for my G1 license! might take the written test next month. how long do you have to wait til you can take the test for G2 license?


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

I think it's 1 year or 9 months, I don't remember.

Congrats SAgirl! are you going to go for your G soon?


----------



## track (Jun 23, 2007)

Right on !
driving tests can be panicsom for some people,
I'm probly gonna get my biker's license in a few months from now and I'm already nervous about i t.
:banana :banana :sas


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Auron said:


> congrats! im studying for my G1 license! might take the written test next month. how long do you have to wait til you can take the test for G2 license?


12 months, or 8 months if you take a government-approved driver education course. Just don't let your license expire before you get your G-- Trust me on that one. You have 5 years from the time you get your G1 to get your G, or you have to start all over again.


----------

